# MTB Accident Left Rider Paralyzed



## mlin12345 (Feb 2, 2015)

My brother had a mountain biking accident on Christmas day that left him paralyzed. Read his story here:

https://www.youcaring.com/helpfrankwalk

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brobot (Dec 28, 2014)

sorry to hear about that - tough stuff and prayers for frank. what trail did that happen on?


----------



## calsoldr (Feb 3, 2015)

We were riding next to Oakley across from Whiting Ranch. He landed on his back going off a jump.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

calsoldr said:


> We were riding next to Oakley across from Whiting Ranch. He landed on his back going off a jump.


And you are?


----------



## calsoldr (Feb 3, 2015)

the-one1 said:


> And you are?


I'm Frank's friend and was riding with him when he had his accident.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

I have no money but I'll send you some juju.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Any news on this guy, how he is doing today?
The appeal raised £36,000 for him, but the O/P has never been back to post an update.
It says he is called "Frank Lin" which is not a name that brings up anything online, except the place "Franklin"

I hope "Frank" is making good progress with recovery from his injuries.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

Nobody know anything about this guy? That was a lot of money raised to help him out....$38,000


----------

